# Steven Seagal "Brokers" Terrorist Conference in Russia



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2013)

I see where my buddy Steven *"brokered" a conference on terrorism*, specifically the Boston Marathon incident, in Russia. It's rumored he's also being considered to become the "face" of the *Russian arms export business*.

What do you guys think - is this just another attempt of a celebrity playing God, or is he being really sincere?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, he's a lousy actor . . .    Maybe he'll be as successful as Dennis "The Worm" Rodman and I'm sure that in his overblown ego, he believes in his own divinity.


----------



## MercyL (Jun 6, 2013)

When I saw a clip of Seagal dancing with one of those little Russian doll-like, folkloric dancers I just about sprayed iced tea all over my coffee table. His "famine proofing" was a huge shock, as was his actually trying to dance.

Between Seagal's Russian antics and Dennis Rodman's visit to North Korea our foreign policy looks like old, moth eaten fur coat. I cannot see how other nations can possibly take the USA seriously when we seem to let anyone, with enough plane fare, represent us in other countries.

Do entertainers need special permission, from Secret Service and the CIA, to visit world leaders? If they do, they need to reevaluate their standards!


----------



## Anne (Jun 6, 2013)

Do most entertainers have ' standards' anymore??  

What a messed up world we live in.......


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2013)

MercyL said:


> ... Do entertainers need special permission, from Secret Service and the CIA, to visit world leaders? If they do, they need to reevaluate their standards!



I would think that big-name entertainers get certain considerations that you or I wouldn't receive, and don't forget that Steven is a real-life, rootin'-tootin' po-lice-man, so that probably helped grease the skids as well. As well, he's always had an "in" with the Russians - something about sparring with Putin or some such a few years ago. I know many of his later films feature the Russian Mob, so maybe he has some deeper ties as well ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sick of these Hollywood "politicians".  Becoming pseudo ambassadors for corrupt foreign regimes is the new "look at me, I'm special" publicity machine.  Along with Congress and many government agencies, Hollywood and the entire entertainment industry needs a major flushing down the toilet of "you're not special, just because you have money and or power". 

Don't these jokers know these corrupt governments are laughing at them, while taking any handout in the form of money or good will gushings they can get out of them.  I can't wait until one of these self- appointed celebrity ambassadors screws up and causes a major foreign policy incident.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, I don't have any clue what the man's motivations are, but if he wants to try and help out for a little more peace in this world, and the leaders of Russia are willing to work with him, then I am ok with this. Given the choice of my life depending on Steven Seagal or Hillary Clinton, I would pick Seagal anytime.

His movies, at least the ones that I have seen, always have a good moral to them, and to stand up for doing the right thing, because it is the right thing to do.
Seriously, I think we have always had actors involved in international relations, in one way or another. Even when it was just a "goodwill show", it always seemed to help ease the tension between countries, sort of like the Olympics are supposed to do.

We also have Bill Gates with a foundation to help out people in other parts of the world, and he is not the only multi-millionaire that tries to make a difference.  I am thankful for anyone that wants to help make this world a better place for all of us.


----------

